# Trivia 6/4



## luckytrim (Jun 4, 2019)

trivia 6/4

DID YOU KNOW...
Due to its high value, most gold discovered throughout history  is still in 
circulation. However, it is thought that 80% of the world’s  gold is still in 
the ground or in the ocean.

1. With a Day that lasts just under ten hours, what is the  fastest rotating 
planet in our solar system ?
  a. – Mercury
  b. – Venus
  c. – Jupiter
  d. – Uranus
2. Alaska, Texas and California, in that order, are the  largest of the Fifty 
:
Can you put the next four in their proper order ?
Arizona, Montana, Nevada, New Mexico
3.Who is the patron saint of musicians?
4. Who is the murder victim in T. S. Eliot's play "Murder in  the Cathedral
(Bonus; What was the victim's Title ?)
5. In that 1967 hit Scott McKenzie advised you to decorate  yourself with a 
floral garnish... What' the Title ?
6. The tool used to compress the tobacco down in the bowl is  known as a 
________?
7. What's the film company that's a subsidiary of  Disney...
8. What's the difference between Doubloons and Pieces of Eight  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Ryan Gosling,Justin Timberlake,Christina Aguilera, Alanis  Morissette, 
Britney Spears and Kurt Russell were all  Mouseketeers.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – c
2. Montana, New Mexico, Arizona, Nevada
3. St. Cecilia
4. Thomas Becket
( The Archbishop of Canterbury)
5. "San Francisco (Be Sure to Wear Some Flowers in Your  Hair)"
6. Tamper
7. Touchstone Pictures
8. Doubloons are gold, Pieces of Eight are silver

CRAP !
Everybody but Alanis !


----------

